# Squat Full + Half range Advice



## liftlife (Feb 14, 2016)

Just need a General Advice, 2012 I had knee issues clicking and occasional pain.

Did a lot of exercise and rehabilitation + joint supps and they are better now.

After listening to some advice and my general conscience I have started doing ass to grass with super light to help them adjust started from light weights 20 lbs each side and went to 60 lbs but anything above this I need a spotter and I dun go full range because I am scared.

Whats your opinion on

*I start squatting full range with light weight for 2-3 Sets (100 lbs) then I go heavy 160-180 lbs I do half range and then I remove the plates and do one more set at the end light weight to failure. *

Does that sounds a good approach or 
should I stick to light weights only for full range with progression in weights ?

Are half range squats no good, seen so much criticism over this everywhere ?

Thanks.


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

If you aint a powerlifter there's really no need to squat.

Leg press is fantastic and everyone can do them efficient unlike squat.


----------



## liftlife (Feb 14, 2016)

@Mogadishu

I really have a weak core, it has improved a lot recently by doing the strength sessions (Squat X Deads X Bench). That's why dun want to give them up.

Maybe in 6 months I will completely switch to Leg Press Machines. Thanks for the input mate.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Unless you are in a wheelchair there is no reason not to squat its called the king of lifts for a reason, heavy sqauts give your body a kick up the arse that makes it think s**t i gotta grow! Full range of motion squats will strengthen your knees you dont need to touch the floor with your anus just go below parallel, work in the higher rep ranges with lighter weights until you build more confidence but make sure you hit depth as squatting high is actually bad on your knees. Good luck buddy @liftlife


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Mogadishu said:


> If you aint a powerlifter there's really no need to squat.
> 
> Leg press is fantastic and everyone can do them efficient unlike squat.


 It can be dependant on goals though, some people like to work on physique and strength development at the same time, you do not necessarily have to be a PL but I do get the point you are making for the OP. The old 'there are many ways to skin a cat' approach is always good .


----------



## liftlife (Feb 14, 2016)

@Jakemaguire I hope I will keep doing the moderate weight for more reps with good form. I am very happy that I stopped doing this at the Smith Machine and developed a decent balance and form.

I think with time it will get better meanwhile I will do a few heavy ass ones with my spotter once in a while.

But can you please elaborate on the following. Thanks mate.



Jakemaguire said:


> squatting high is actually bad on your knees.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

I think he means partial reps (not going to or beyond parallel). The force doesn't transfer through the full musculature of the hips and legs fully, creates a lot of torque on the knees


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

liftlife said:


> @Jakemaguire I hope I will keep doing the moderate weight for more reps with good form. I am very happy that I stopped doing this at the Smith Machine and developed a decent balance and form.
> 
> I think with time it will get better meanwhile I will do a few heavy ass ones with my spotter once in a while.
> 
> *But can you please elaborate on the following. Thanks mate.*


 Squatting above parallel will take the emphasis away from your posterior chain and more towards the anterior musculature involved, placing more shear force upon the knee joint as a result.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Squatting above parallel will take the emphasis away from your posterior chain and more towards the anterior musculature involved, placing more shear force upon the knee joint as a result.


 This thankyou lads


----------



## liftlife (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks guys, it all makes sense. @Jakemaguire @Quackerz @Ares


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> Unless you are in a wheelchair there is no reason not to squat its called the king of lifts for a reason, heavy sqauts give your body a kick up the arse that makes it think s**t i gotta grow! Full range of motion squats will strengthen your knees you dont need to touch the floor with your anus just go below parallel, work in the higher rep ranges with lighter weights until you build more confidence but make sure you hit depth as squatting high is actually bad on your knees. Good luck buddy @liftlife


 Yeah i've recently started all over again on squats. Previously i was stopping ABOVE parallel with heavier weights but now i've just begun again with only 60kg but below parallel and will build from there. It does feel like i'm working so much more squatting deeper even very light. Good idea??


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Fletch68 said:


> Yeah i've recently started all over again on squats. Previously i was stopping ABOVE parallel with heavier weights but now i've just begun again with only 60kg but below parallel and will build from there. It does feel like i'm working so much more squatting deeper even very light. Good idea??


 Yes, read all the points above, save your joints.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Yes mate squat as deep as your mobility allows you to


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Squatting deep is fine but if you want the movement to grow your legs, your hips should just go under your Kees or below parrallel. Anymore and your putting a lot of stress onto your glutes.

Depends though what your goals are I suppose.

Ar5e to grass isn't needed to build big legs.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Mogadishu said:


> If you aint a powerlifter there's really no need to squat.
> 
> Leg press is fantastic and everyone can do them efficient unlike squat.


 Squats and leg presses are like chalk and cheese. A decent squat is far superior to leg presses for leg and core strength, glute mass and strength, better posture and all over power, as its a compound exercise and takes so many muscle to perform it.

leg press after you squat, not instead.


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> Squats and leg presses are like chalk and cheese. A decent squat is far superior to leg presses for leg and core strength, glute mass and strength, better posture and all over power, as its a compound exercise and takes so many muscle to perform it.
> 
> leg press after you squat, not instead.


 That's not true at all squat is more dependent on good leverage to make it an effective exercise. Like I said leg press works for everyone and this core nonsense is just pointless since there're tons of exercise which are far superior for core, glute whatever.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Squatting above parallel will take the emphasis away from your posterior chain and more towards the anterior musculature involved, placing more shear force upon the knee joint as a result.


 Squatting doesn't put force on knees it puts it on shins...


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

http://www.muscleforlife.com/squatting-and-your-knees-and-back/

Swap back squats out for front squats..

I couldn't squat for 3 years due to injury not the exercise but back at it now just be careful with the weight don't rack up too much.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Avoid butt winking too this is were alot of problems with l4 l5 vertebrae happen you only really need to go just under 90° knee bend


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> Squatting doesn't put force on knees it puts it on shins...


 I stated anterior muscles, this would include your shins? But yes you are right, but this is what contributes to the shear on the knee joint anyway.

Your quads become a primary mover as a result of not squatting to depth, it takes your glutes and ham out of the equation more, they work to pull your tibia posteriorly, hence reducing shear at the knee joint.

There is a study on it if you want me to link you to it later? On my phone at the moment and it's too much hassle.....


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> Avoid butt winking too this is were alot of problems with l4 l5 vertebrae happen you only really need to go just under 45° knee bend


 Squat to depth mate, FFS :lol:

If you can't avoid butt wink below 45 degrees you have serious mobility issues. Do you really squat like this?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> I stated anterior muscles, this would include your shins? But yes you are right, but this is what contributes to the shear on the knee joint anyway.
> 
> Your quads become a primary mover as a result of not squatting to depth, it takes your glutes and ham out of the equation more, they work to pull your tibia posteriorly, hence reducing shear at the knee joint.
> 
> There is a study on it if you want me to link you to it later? On my phone at the moment and it's too much hassle.....


 I linked it above mate....You can stick ya Reps level 3 in yo ass lol!!


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Squat to depth mate, FFS [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=2b7a300c79772472154509b8f051e685193f8e4e8ffa7d8da607075278fb678e[/IMG]


 Nope...


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> I linked it above mate....You can stick ya Reps level 3 in yo ass lol!!


 That's an article on some crappy website, not a real study. :lol:

I will link you the papers later mate. Squatting above parallel is bad for your knees. Squatting to depth is fine though, there is conclusive evidence to suggest this.

How much do you 1/4 Squat anyway? :lol:


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> That's an article on some crappy website, not a real study. [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=2b7a300c79772472154509b8f051e685193f8e4e8ffa7d8da607075278fb678e[/IMG]
> 
> I will link you the papers later mate. Squatting above parallel is bad for your knees. Squatting to depth is fine though, there is conclusive evidence to suggest this.
> 
> How much do you 1/4 Squat anyway? [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=2b7a300c79772472154509b8f051e685193f8e4e8ffa7d8da607075278fb678e[/IMG]


 Study done at university using biomechanics.... some people just aren't genetically suited to squating.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/beat-butt-wink-squat-big-without-hurting-your-back.html

1/4 squats? You a baby in my gym....


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> Study done at university using biomechanics.... some people just aren't genetically suited to squating.
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/beat-butt-wink-squat-big-without-hurting-your-back.html
> 
> 1/4 squats? You a baby in my gym....


 FFS, it's not a study! Just an article on some shitty website! :lol:

I said 1/4 squat because you said only squat to 45 degrees, this would imply a quarter squat. Parallel would be 90.......

LOL


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Everyone is bio mechanically able to squat. It's out natural position to take a s**t........


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Everyone is bio mechanically able to squat. It's out natural position to take a s**t........


 f**k off....you swallowed a text book...


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

OP follow this..

A rigorous study conducted by Duke University involved the analysis of over two decades of published literature to determine, in great detail, the biomechanics of the squat exercise and the stresses it places on the ankles, knees, hip joint, and spine.

Highlights from the study, and many others reviewed within, set the record straight on how the squat affects our bodies, and teach us a lot about proper squat form:



While most of the attention is given to the knee, hip, and spine, ankle strength plays a large role in power generation during squat performance. Research has shown that ankle weakness actuallycauses faulty movement patterns during the squat.



The hamstrings counter-act the pull on the shinbone, which helps neutralize the shearing force placed on the knee, and alleviates stress on the ACL.



Sit back into the squat during descent and resist the urge to bring the knees beyond the toes, as this increases shearing force placed on the knees.



Even in extreme cases, such as powerlifters lifting 2.5 times bodyweight, the compressive forces placed on the knee and its tendons are well within its ranges of ultimate strength.



Stress placed on the ACL is negligible considering its ultimate strength (in one study, the highest ACL force recorded when squatting was a mere 6% of its ultimate strength). Highest recorded PCL forces were well within natural strength limits as well.



Don't let your knees bow inward at any point during the squat. Keep them in line with your toes.



Squat depth matters-a lot. The deeper you squat, the more work your legs and butt have to do. (I recommend either full squats orparallel squats, but not half squats.)



Full squats cause more muscle activity in the butt than lesser squat depths (you hear that girls?). (Use a wide stance too if you want to hit your butt even harder!)



If you maintain a neutral spine position while squatting (instead of a rigidly flexed position), you greatly reduce the shearing force placed on your vertebrae (your spine is better at dealing with compressive force than shearing).



Maintaining a posture as close to upright as possible further reduces this force, as does increasing intra-abdominal pressure, which you can create by holding your breath while you squat, and gazing straight ahead instead of down.



Squatting rapidly doubles the amount of shearing and compressive forces placed on your knees. Keep your reps at a controlled pace to avoid this (I like a 2:1:2 pace-2 seconds down, pause, 2 seconds up).



Avoid exaggerated rotation of the feed inward or outward, as they don't make the exercise any more effective, and can potentially cause undesirable knee movements.



While the low-bar squatting position produces less torque on the knees than the high-bar position, the magnitude of both forces are well within tolerable ranges, making neither position "better" than the other in this regard. Use whichever squatting position is most comfortable for you.



The front squat produces significantly lower knee compression and low-back stress in comparison to the back squat, and thus can be a viable alternative for those suffering from various knee and back problems.



Squatting while you're fatigued can cause poor form, and is likely a contributing factor in both short- and long-term injuries. (This is one of my gripes regarding Crossfit, wherein participants are often urged to squat and deadlift heavy weights while fatigued-an injury just waiting to happen).


*In closing, researchers concluded that the squat "does not compromise knee stability, and can enhance stability if performed correctly."*

Furthermore, any risks of spinal injury can be avoided by simply minimizing the amount of shearing force placed on the spine.

But be aware of the butt wink, I'm off to front squat, back squats are for poofs!!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Quackerz said:


> Everyone is bio mechanically able to squat. It's out natural position to take a s**t........


 Most people don't (intentionally) take a dump with a heavy barbell on their back...

The issue here is one of how deep someone can squat safely which can and does vary between individuals. This can definitely be improved with mobility drills but I still think there are biomechanical variations between individuals that will ultimately determine how deep they can squat safely.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

The following seminar by Brad Schoenfeld may be of interest to people wanting to really get into the details:

https://www.nsca.com/videos/conference_lectures/the_science_of_squatting/


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> Most people don't (intentionally) take a dump with a heavy barbell on their back...
> 
> The issue here is one of how deep someone can squat safely which can and does vary between individuals. *This can definitely be improved with mobility drills but I still think there are biomechanical variations between individuals that will ultimately determine how deep they can squat safely.*


 I understand this, but everyone should be able to squat below parallel.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Quackerz said:


> I understand this, but everyone should be able to squat below parallel.


 The vast majority of people should certainly be able to, given appropriate coaching/mobility work.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> f**k off....you swallowed a text book...


 Tell that to every single person living in 3rd world country's they do not possess the bio-mechanics to be able to s**t in a squatting position, why would they even have squat toilets?.We naturally possess the ability. Most westeners lack the mobility due to tight hips and bad dorsiflexion in the ankle joint from never actually using this position.



Acidreflux said:


> OP follow this..
> 
> A rigorous study conducted by Duke University involved the analysis of over two decades of published literature to determine, in great detail, the biomechanics of the squat exercise and the stresses it places on the ankles, knees, hip joint, and spine.
> 
> ...


 That is some crappy university study, performed by students. Here is research from credible sources:

https://www.researchgate.net/file.PostFileLoader.html?id=531b26c6d3df3ed26c8b4595&assetKey=AS%3A272156393443328%401441898548898

And here is another study to back the fact that glute and hamstring recruited is more dominant as soon as you are squatting below parallel, placing more emphasis on your posterior chain and away instead of loading the lift anteriorly, hence reinforcing the ideas of the study posted above.

http://www.professoralexandrerocha.com.br/biblioteca/2013_9_22_10_38_17_.pdf

Please provide credible sources if you want to argue.

And how much you you (1/4) squat out of curiosity? I would really like to know. :lol:



Ultrasonic said:


> The vast majority of people should certainly be able to, given appropriate coaching/mobility work.


 Agreed mate. There will be a few outliers, but these will be the few. not the norm.

Edit: I am not saying squats are bad, they are good, I do they all the time (properly), you need to perform them properly to depth, past 90 degrees, that is the takeaway point.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Mogadishu said:


> That's not true at all squat is more dependent on good leverage to make it an effective exercise. Like I said leg press works for everyone and this core nonsense is just pointless since there're tons of exercise which are far superior for core, glute whatever.


 You need good leverage from strength from your thighs, making it the best exercise to train them.

Core nonsense- squats are 1 of the 4 major compound exercises for a reason. Leg pressing is just an assisted movement to aid in a better squat.


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> You need good leverage from strength from your thighs, making it the best exercise to train them.
> 
> Core nonsense- squats are 1 of the 4 major compound exercises for a reason. Leg pressing is just an assisted movement to aid in a better squat.


 If you are built for it yes. Compounds use more muscles but it doesn't mean they get as much/effective work as isolation. Try to understand anatomy and biomechanical movements.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Tell that to every single person living in 3rd world country's they do not possess the bio-mechanics to be able to s**t in a squatting position, why would they even have squat toilets?.We naturally possess the ability. Most westeners lack the mobility due to tight hips and bad dorsiflexion in the ankle joint from never actually using this position.
> 
> That is some crappy university study, performed by students. Here is research from credible sources:
> 
> ...


 So your saying the advise in the above is wrong...? Your full of yourself giving ego advise lol


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

FS 140kg

DL 240kg

BP 150kg


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Everyone is bio mechanically able to squat. It's out natural position to take a s**t........


 So the difference ergonomically between individuals has no relevance at all...because people in third world country's s**t in a squatting position... with no weight on there back at all?


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Mogadishu said:


> If you are built for it yes. Compounds use more muscles but it doesn't mean they get as much/effective work as isolation. Try to understand anatomy and* biomechanical movements*.


 That's exactly why I think it's better and is one of the best bodybuilding strength exercises around.

Think this is a case of agree to disagree. I'm off to the gym


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Acidreflux said:


> So the difference *ergonomically* between individuals has no relevance at all...because people in third world country's s**t in a squatting position... with no weight on there back at all?


 You're correct. If everyone was built equal then statements like "squat is the best" and so on would be suitable.

Short legs(femur) = built for squat
Short arms = built for bench

Its not that hard to understand with some basic anatomy in your pocket. Ask any professional trainer and they will agree aswell.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> So your saying the advise in the above is wrong...? Your full of yourself giving ego advise lol


 The advise practically agrees with me. I'm arguing more at the fact that you stated 'Squatting doesn't put force on knees' and also ' you only really need to go just under 45° knee bend'. Both these statements are stupid to say the least.

TBH I did not even bother reading what the second article said, I was too tied and thought it was going to be as ridiculous as the last one you posted. It seems to agree with me, so why would you post the two statements I have quoted above? It also states:



Squat depth matters-a lot. The deeper you squat, the more work your legs and butt have to do. (I recommend either full squats orparallel squats, but not half squats.)


So why have you posted it? It completely contradicts what you are saying.

And again you are just pulling articles from BB sites, not actually doing any proper research on the matter as I have in the past, using real published studies to back your arguments.



Acidreflux said:


> FS 140kg
> 
> DL 240kg
> 
> BP 150kg


 BS 180kg

BP 127kg

DL 235kg

Those were my tested numbers at the start of the year. Two years and 4 months worth of training. You?



Acidreflux said:


> So the difference ergonomically between individuals has no relevance at all...because people in third world country's s**t in a squatting position... with no weight on there back at all?


 The point I was making is that everyone has the ability to squat to depth. If you find it too difficult to do so with weight then use something easier like a leg press...........


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Not a hope in hell I can squat now, have 3 prolapses disk, all came from incorrect techniques weight training in my early 20's. Leg press far less pressure on my lower back and safer in my view, as you have no direct force though the spinal column. Suits my goals, but if squatting is ok I'd say proceed, your body will let you know when its time to stop or ease off


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## weaver (Dec 22, 2015)

Stopping when your legs are parallel to the floor or even before that is a common way to cheat in squats. Its an ammazing excersise for lower body strength and everyone should always do it. If your knees are stable, I mean they shouldnt move them back and forth, then your not placing any stress on them. The most important is the stress on your back. You should keep your upper body as close as possible to perpendicular.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> The advise is practically agrees with me. I'm arguing more at the fact that you stated 'Squatting doesn't put force on knees' and also ' you only really need to go just under 45° knee bend'. Both these statements are stupid to say the least.
> 
> TBH I did not even bother reading what the second article said, I was too tied and thought it was going to be as ridiculous as the last one you posted. It seems to agree with me, so why would you post the two statements I have quoted above? It also states:
> 
> ...


 Why would you find it difficult to squat...lmfao everyone can do it??

I posted first then you said the post was rubbish now your saying it agrees with what you posted after???

BOLLOCKS.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

weaver said:


> Stopping when your legs are parallel to the floor or even before that is a common way to cheat in squats. Its an ammazing excersise for lower body strength and everyone should always do it. If your knees are stable, I mean they shouldnt move them back and forth, then your not placing any stress on them. The most important is the stress on your back. You should keep your upper body as close as possible to perpendicular.


 Read what I have posted above. The studies included.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> Why would you find it difficult to squat...lmfao everyone can do it??
> 
> I posted first then you said the post was rubbish now your saying it agrees with what you posted after???
> 
> BOLLOCKS.


 This is what was originally posted by me and quoted by you. 'Squatting above parallel will take the emphasis away from your posterior chain and more towards the anterior musculature involved, placing more shear force upon the knee joint as a result. '

You then proceeded to explain that this is wrong and it places stress on your shin, which I agreed with to a point and explained why this has an effect on the knee joint.

You then continued to state that 1/2 squats are fine by stating ' you only really need to go just under 45° knee bend'.

I provided evidence through published studied to counter this argument.

You provided articles from BB sites that children read that actually agree with me to a certain extent, that squating to full depth is what you should be doing. Hence contradicting your argument completely.

You are making no sense at all mate. You need to calm down.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> This is what was originally posted by me and quoted by you. 'Squatting above parallel will take the emphasis away from your posterior chain and more towards the anterior musculature involved, placing more shear force upon the knee joint as a result. '
> 
> You then proceeded to explain that this is wrong and it places stress on your shin, which I agreed with to a point and explained why this has an effect on the knee joint.
> 
> ...


 You make no sense trying to back peddle... stick to reps level 3...


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> You make no sense trying to back peddle... stick to reps level 3...


 Your on reps level 1/2 mate, I think I win..........


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Your on reps level 1/2 mate, I think I win..........


 Your on reps 0.000000.0001 so I win nah na nah na na...


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> Your on reps 0.000000.0001 so I win nah na nah na na...


 Reps like this?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Your on reps level 1/2 mate, I think I win..........


 Your on reps 0.000000.0001 so I win nah na nah na na...


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Reps like this?


 That's you...that is..


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> That's you...that is..


 No mate, that is....................................................................

Vegmuscles, you are Vegmuscles.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Your on reps level 1/2 mate, I think I win..........


 Your on reps 0.000000.0001 so I win nah na nah na na...


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> No mate, that is....................................................................
> 
> Vegmuscles, you are Vegmuscles.


 




Take note...


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> Take note...


 That video is shite........


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> That video is shite........


 I know its based around your style of training ego coach!


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


>


 Nice butt winks...


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> I know its based around your style of training ego coach!


 Your an ego roach.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

If you're mobility is in order and your technique is good you can squat below parallel without any problems. Some people aren't very well suited to squatting there's a guy at my gym 6ft+ long legs narrow hips and a long torso he's a classic example of being built like s**t for the squat but he still hits 300kg+ squats to depth raw because he's worked on technique


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Acidreflux said:


> FS 140kg
> 
> DL 240kg
> 
> BP 150kg


 For someone who only front sqauts you have a very strong front squat lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> If you're mobility is in order and your technique is good you can squat below parallel without any problems. Some people aren't very well suited to squatting there's a guy at my gym 6ft+ long legs narrow hips and a long torso he's a classic example of being built like s**t for the squat but he still hits 300kg+ squats to depth raw because he's worked on technique


 This is exactly the point I am trying to make, there may be some who are not well suited but that does not mean it not possible for them to do so.......


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> For someone who only front sqauts you have a very strong front squat lol


 Three years out from bulged discs... this is after 12 months of training but I'm suprised you couldn't see that your ego must have got in the way...


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> This is exactly the point I am trying to make, there may be some who are not well suited but that does not mean it not possible for them to do so.......


 I think one of those third world citizens took a turd in your mouth.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> I think one of those third world citizens took a turd in your mouth.


 Maybe I liked it.........


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Maybe I liked it......... [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_wink.png&key=aa0e6f9a414bd43f48f1f9ab68f58de8c3301be8b53d851e6201a554727b4636[/IMG]





Quackerz said:


> Maybe I liked it......... [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_wink.png&key=aa0e6f9a414bd43f48f1f9ab68f58de8c3301be8b53d851e6201a554727b4636[/IMG]





Quackerz said:


> Maybe I liked it......... [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_wink.png&key=aa0e6f9a414bd43f48f1f9ab68f58de8c3301be8b53d851e6201a554727b4636[/IMG]





Quackerz said:


> I liked it......... [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_wink.png&key=aa0e6f9a414bd43f48f1f9ab68f58de8c3301be8b53d851e6201a554727b4636[/IMG]


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> I like it too. Not going to lie.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> For someone who only front sqauts you have a very strong front squat lol


 Is that your benching...? Decline bench is next to the flat bench...


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Acidreflux said:


> Three years out from bulged discs... this is after 12 months of training but I'm suprised you couldn't see that your ego must have got in the way...


 Even for 12 months worth of training thats still sucks to be honest mate, i had to take time out not as long as you only about 6 months due to back problems couldn't stand up at times couldn't hold a 60kg bar on my back 10 weeks into physio i hit pbs on my 3 main lifts i think my ego drove me to do it though...


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Acidreflux said:


> Is that your benching...? Decline bench is next to the flat bench...


 Yeh thats me warming up with your pb


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Even for 12 months worth of training thats still sucks to be honest mate, i had to take time out not as long as you only about 6 months due to back problems couldn't stand up at times couldn't hold a 60kg bar on my back 10 weeks into physio i hit pbs on my 3 main lifts i think my ego drove me to do it though...


 Well it would do....wouldn't it your Jake Maguire.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Yeh thats me warming up with your pb


 Warming up? getting a photo of yourself warming up... pfffff lmfao!


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Acidreflux said:


> Warming up? getting a photo of yourself warming up... pfffff lmfao!


 Yeh warming up for this 165


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Yeh warming up for this 165
> 
> View attachment 124151


 But your a lifter I'm just a part time noobie who comes from a boxing back round... and that looks like you should be on the decline bench :thumb

I'm only messing with you two...there is no defined right way of doing thing tbh I just train because I enjoy it!

Ooosh doesn't @QUACKERS bite pmsl!!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> But your a lifter I'm just a part time noobie who comes from a boxing back round... and that looks like you should be on the decline bench :thumb
> 
> I'm only messing with you two...there is no defined right way of doing thing tbh I just train because I enjoy it!
> 
> Ooosh doesn't @QUACKERS bite pmsl!!


 c**t. Took me a while.......


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> c**t. Took me a while....... [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=3d9b813e9a87eeafe9eb5315811d63098fc9b7e078435d33be7c3389b539a069[/IMG]


 Hahaha! You're my fishy!!


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Arching protects the shoulders mate. If front squats are okay on your back try high bar back squats and work on your hip and ankle mobility and do some trunk stability work @Acidreflux


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> Hahaha! You're my fishy!!


----------

